# Tivo standalone buffer increase?



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

Tried to find if this was possible. So far I can only find that the Dtivo has it. Is there a way to increase the buffer time on a Stand alone Series 2 (40 hour) 540#### tivo?

Thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Bufferhack41 can increase the buffer on a standalone. This is the same program used for a dtivo. Note though, it will only work with the following SA software versions:
7.1, 7.1a, 7.1b
7.2.1-oth
7.2.1-elm
7.2.1-tak
If you apply it to any other software version you will brick your tivo.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Only other thing I'll add is the "540" series requires a PROM modification to be hacked.


----------



## JJBliss (Jan 28, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> \
> If you apply it to any other software version you will brick your tivo.


All the versions of bufferhack are intelligent enough to know what version you're attempting to run it on, and will abort after a sanity check if you run it on a version that's unsupported.

At no time will bufferhack ever "brick" a tivo.

Just clarifying.

JJ


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

so the short answer is "not without alot of work" got it


----------

